# small bottle found recently-- anyone know what this is?



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the bottom reads: "JES PA 94824" - I am sure about the 94824 part. There is also a "6 ." on the side. It's quite small-- only about 3" high.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello David,

 I believe what it probably says is "Des Pat 94824" for Design Patent. "In the United States, a design patent is a patent granted on the ornamental design of a functional item. Design patents are a type of industrial design right. Ornamental designs of jewelry, furniture, beverage containers (see Fig. 1) and computer icons are examples of objects that are covered by design patents." From.

 Looks, to me, like a medicine...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2010)

Astonishing! It is tiny, but does read, in fact, DES PAT 94824 -- there's even a Google Patent page for it.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=iS9qAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=94824&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q=94824&f=false


----------



## kwalker (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the same exact bottle here. I found mine in a 40s - 50s dump I was digging some time back. The patent numbers are always cool to find and look up! []


----------



## miracledh1 (Aug 14, 2010)

The Bottle is Rid-Smell from Holley Chemical Co. in New York 10, N.Y. I did not find anything on the Co, Bing, Yahoo, & Google all take me to Holley, NY.   You mix a teaspoon of the chemical to your already thinned out paint to kill some of the paint smell so I know it was before my time.  The old abandoned house I got mine from was decorated kinda 40ish but pretty much gutted.  The cloths that had been left were I am thinking forty syle just from what I have seen on tv and stuff.  I got a really cool hat box and this bottle.  Like I said mostly cloths left and they were so stinky but very cool to look at.  Fur WRAPS, small pin on hats with tiny veils and  suits with matching shoes and a majority of the cloths were wool blends, a lot of them had rhinestones.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 14, 2010)

I always wondered where that one came from. Thanks for the info meracledh


----------

